# Brotia pagodula snail !!!



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I got 8 of these in a qt tank and I have noticed they are not eating any pellets .....
I have done some reading and I am going to suspect they may also be filter feeders ?
I will try some cyclopeeze not sure on the golden pearls as this has copper .
any suggestions ??
wouuld be a shame to see them starve to death..


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I read that they are filter feeders, spiralina powder might work
you can get that from a health food store.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Ahh great ... I can order some sunday when I order my bottom bites !
I shall try crumbling it into powder and mixing with cyclopeeze and rotifilers tonight then , my guess is one of these should be a hit!!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll give you a bit of my spiralina to help tied you over until you can find some. I need to look around here, I haven't yet.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Cool ! tyvm
they seemed happy with the cyclopeeze ! ......


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

How did you feed them? Squirted it at the,?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I mixed it first with water let it sit so they dont all float ... and nope just poured it in and they seemed to be collecting it with some kind of stringy stuff hanging off them .
But next time I will closer inspect with mag glass and flashlight to try and confirm this


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I saw a picture of them feeding that way somewhere online. So looks like you confirmed the filter feeder hunch.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well if they are eating this and they are filter feeders then they are going to love rotifilers  .
Ill wait 2 days after this big feed lol
but I can put the rotifilers in the fry tank and yours are in there


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

I just picked one up, it has been munching on the brown fuzzy algae on my driftwood..


----------

